# Tivo Stream and IOS 7



## shaown

Anyone try this yet?
-Shaown


----------



## Dan203

Is iOS7 even out yet?


----------



## compnurd

Dan203 said:


> Is iOS7 even out yet?


Beta is


----------



## Philmatic

I imagine there wouldn't be any issues, not much changed architecturally in iOS 7 that would worry me.


----------



## ShayL

The TiVo app crashes on launch shortly after startup. I am running beta 2 of ios 7 on my iphone 5


----------



## mattack

You wrote up a bug, right? bugreport.apple.com.

MAYBE it is Tivo's problem, maybe not..


----------



## streborekim

ShayL said:


> The TiVo app crashes on launch shortly after startup. I am running beta 2 of ios 7 on my iphone 5


I have the same issue. The beta is so new that there's no way that developers (TiVo) could expect any issues. I expect the next update to the TiVo app to resolve some of the issues.

However, as the beta process progresses I'd expect new issues to arise.

This is how betas work.


----------



## mattack

Write Up A Bug
(works for me BTW.)


----------



## gamo62

Still no go with IOS Beta 3 and the TiVo app.


----------



## Austin Bike

This is an important thread for those of us with iOS devices. I am now too old to mess with beta software (I started with windows 3.0.....)

Tablet and phone are too critical to make the jump until I am sure everything is right.


----------



## Jace

gamo62 said:


> Still no go with IOS Beta 3 and the TiVo app.


I can confirm I have the same issue on iOS7 Beta 3.

The application launches, allows input of Media Access Key, attempts to find TiVo Stream and then crashes (it also crashes at all subsequent app launches)

... Bummer for now, hopefully TiVo will update the app heads of the iOS 7 official launch.


----------



## ShayL

The apps works in the away from home mode. It is the at home mode when it blows up.


----------



## mattack

If you hit the bottom bar to change to another selection (e.g. my shows) very quickly, it won't crash.

BTW, I wrote up a bug about it.


----------



## Dan203

So it's the new What To Watch thing causing the problem. I wish there was some way to just have the app default to My Shows. I never care about anything on that What To Watch page


----------



## mattack

At least on my iPad (which isn't running iOS 7), it USUALLY does stick to My Shows. Seemingly only if it has lost connection to the Tivo (and has to reconnect), does it go to somewhere else.
But yeah, the iPhone version doesn't seem to work the same way, or maybe because I don't have anything downloaded.


----------



## Dan203

Mine never returns to My Shows, on an iPad 3. I use it every day and every day it starts at the What To watch screen. The only time it doesn't is if I launch it quickly after the last time I used it. But if it times out, or I manually close it, it always has to reconnect and always goes back to What To watch.


----------



## mattack

What do you mean by 'manually close it'? Do you mean kill it from the double-home application switcher?

If so, don't do that. If you just mean hitting home to go to another app then going back into the Tivo app.. that's odd. I'll try to pay more attention to what it does on my iPad mini.. but I'm 100% positive it stays in My Shows (though IIRC, it defaults to the Tivo rather than the shows on the ipad) FAR FAR FAR more often than it did in a previous version.. which was never.


----------



## Dan203

mattack said:


> What do you mean by 'manually close it'? Do you mean kill it from the double-home application switcher?
> 
> If so, don't do that. If you just mean hitting home to go to another app then going back into the Tivo app.. that's odd. I'll try to pay more attention to what it does on my iPad mini.. but I'm 100% positive it stays in My Shows (though IIRC, it defaults to the Tivo rather than the shows on the ipad) FAR FAR FAR more often than it did in a previous version.. which was never.


If I kill it from the application switcher it happens immediately. But I don't usually do that, it was just the fastest way to reproduce the problem. If I simply close the app by pressing the home button, or doing the 5 finger pinch, and come back immediately it remembers where it was. But if I do that and then come back 20 minutes later it has to reconnect to the TiVo and drops me at the What To Watch screen. I typically only use it once a day, when I go to bed, so it's usually about 24 hours between uses. Every single time I use it it has to connect and then drops me at What To Watch. I really wish it could just default to My Shows instead.


----------



## mattack

Yeah, ok, that's related to what I said earlier. But I'm positive (I did see it last night) that it does at least *some* form of reconnecting to the Tivo without going back to what to watch. Only if it TOTALLY loses connection (you have to pick the specific Tivo), does it go back to what to watch, for me...


----------



## gamo62

Still no go on IOS 7 Beta 5.


----------



## Rycardo

mattack said:


> If you hit the bottom bar to change to another selection (e.g. my shows) very quickly, it won't crash.
> 
> BTW, I wrote up a bug about it.


I agree with what mattack wrote. Although I find it only crashes if I have *Watch Now* selected at start up. I touch *My Shows* as soon as it appears, and it prevents the app from crashing. I'm now on beta 5.


----------



## Dan203

I heard through the grape vine TiVo is beta testing a fix for this that should be out before iOS7 so we shouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## bayern_fan

Rycardo said:


> I agree with what mattack wrote. Although I find it only crashes if I have *Watch Now* selected at start up. I touch *My Shows* as soon as it appears, and it prevents the app from crashing. I'm now on beta 5.


I also experience the app crashing when navigating from "Watch Now" to another sub-menu.


----------



## mattack

Dan203 said:


> I heard through the grape vine TiVo is beta testing a fix for this that should be out before iOS7 so we shouldn't have to worry about it.


Cool. I wrote up a bug, and it appears to be a Tivo app bug (exacerbated by iOS 7).


----------



## Dan203

An update came out today, this may be the one that fixes this issue.


----------



## bayern_fan

Dan203 said:


> An update came out today, this may be the one that fixes this issue.


Yup! Running iOS 7 beta 5 and can confirm that the "Watch Now" is no longer causing an app crash. :up:


----------



## NotVeryWitty

Ugh, just updated the app on my iPad 1, and it crashes every time I try to change the selected Tivo. 

Edit: Running iOS 5.1.1 (the latest version that supports the iPad 1).


----------



## NotVeryWitty

NotVeryWitty said:


> Ugh, just updated the app on my iPad 1, and it crashes every time I try to change the selected Tivo.


I just chatted with an online Tivo support rep, and she said this is a known problem, and they're working on a fix. She could not tell me if this problem affected everyone, or just a subset of users (wouldn't be surprised if it was only older devices or OS versions).


----------



## mpf541

I just updated the tivo app to 3.1 and it is now working properly.


----------



## yokito

^
I'm running 3.1 on my iOS 6 and my iOS 7 iPad - and I still can't connect with the latter. So, you have that fully working with an iOS 7 device?


----------



## consumedsoul

yokito said:


> ^
> I'm running 3.1 on my iOS 6 and my iOS 7 iPad - and I still can't connect with the latter. So, you have that fully working with an iOS 7 device?


Been using the app fine w/ the latest iOS7 (both iPhone 5 and iPad Mini).


----------



## yokito

Thanks. I restarted the iPad and then installed the app again - that did it.


----------

